#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  هذه هي الثروة الحقيقية لأسرة مبارك

## محمد عبد المجيد

أوسلو في 02 يناير 2006


بمناسبة اعلان الرئيس الايراني عن ثروته الحقيقية ومنها سيارته التي تعود إلى عام 1977، وبيت قديم متهالك مساحته 170 مترا، وحساب فارغ في البنك، وحساب آخر يصل إليه مرتبه كأستاذ جامعي فإننا هنا من قبيل الأمانة نعلن ثروة أسرة الرئيس محمد حسني مبارك.

الرئيس
ثلاثة آلاف وأربعة وعشرونا جنيها مصريا وخمسة وعشرون قرشا وسبعة ملاليم
أربع بدل منها واحدة قديمة.
ثلاثة قمصان ثمن الواحد اثنان وأربعون جنيها.
حذاءان يستخدمهما فوق البساط الأحمر، وثالث في الحفلات الرسمية.
شقة قديمة ايجارها أحد عشر جنيها.
سيارة فيات موديل 1963 لا يستخدمها الرئيس لأنها تحتاج لعمرة وهو يخشى تناقص حسابه في البنك.
بالطو أصفر قديم قام بصبغه توفيرا للنفقات.

جمال مبارك
ساعة حديثة أهداها له أحد الأصدقاء ويزيد ثمنها عن سبعين جنيها
حساب في البنك المصري الأمريكي بلغ في نهاية شهر سبتمبر مئتين وثلاثين جنيها
خاتم قديم يعتز به وسيهديه للعروسة فور اعلان الخطوبة.
بدلة فرح فاخرة حاول بيعها بأكثر من تسعين جنيها فلم يجد من يشتريها.

علاء مبارك
هو الأكثر ثراء من بين أفراد الأسرة فلديه أكثر من أربعة آلاف جنيه مصري.
وفي جيبه مبلع كاش احتياطي يزيد عن مئة وسبعين جنيها
ويملك سيارة حديثة موديل 1993 لم يسدد ثمنها للأجانس بعد
ودولاب ملابسه مليء بالشرابات الحديثه وبيجامة كستور من معونة الشتاء
وهو ينتظر بصبر نافد وصول شقيقه جمال إلى سدة الحكم ليقيم مشروعا ضخما عبارة عن كشك في نهاية أحد الشوارع الرئيسة في منشية البكري.
لديه أيضا شمسية بحر من النوع الفاخر وثلاث كراسي لم يستخدمها

الآن هل يستطيع أحد أن يكذب هذه المعلومات التي حصلنا عليها بشق الأنفس؟


محمد عبد المجيد
رئيس تحرير طائر الشمال
عضو اتحاد الصحفيين النرويجيين
أوسلو النرويج

----------


## Abdou Basha

يا سلام ...

ده البواب بتاعنا طلع أغنى من الرئيس نفسه ...
شكرا أستاذي الفاضل على هذا الموضوع .. 
وعلى المعلومات .  :;):

----------


## ام حسين

ايه الزهد ده ؟ بارك الله فيه وفى الاسرة الكريمة الشريفة
هما هيكونو احسن من الحكومة بتاعتهم فى حاجة . حكومة شريفة ونظيفة ومفيش سرقة ولا تهليب ولا فساد ولا رشوة حكومة بتلعب بالبيضة والحجر بس 
لكن انا ملاحظة انك ظلمت الراجل شوية معتقدش ان عنده كل ده 
شكرا على كل حال على المعلومات

----------


## اسكندرانى

بلاش سوء ظن ان بعض الظن اثم 
حرام عليكم 
كفاية حقد وحسد 
الله يعينهم على ما بلاهم به 
ويلطف بينا ويعينا على تحمل ما نحن فيه

----------


## sea_wolf

ههههههههههههههه
وانا الى كنت ظالمك  
ربنا يحميك ويخليك ديما شمعة تضى لتحرق جسد الاخريبن 
يالاهوى 
نسيت 
لتضى للاخرين

----------

